# Computer-Hardware mit PHP auslesen



## Thomas_Jung (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo
Ist es mit PHP möglich die Hardware des eigenen Computers auszulesen?
(oder Teile davon)

Motherboard ID
Motherboard Name
Grafikkarte
Festplatte u.s.w

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Mai 2007)

Theoretisch ja, jedoch nicht mit Bordmitteln. Dazu waere eine zusaetzliche Extension noetig. Diese Extensions sind ja in C geschrieben und koennen somit auch an die Hardware. Die Existenz einer solchen Extension ist mir aber unbekannt. Ausschliessen will ich es aber dennoch nicht, denn nach sowas gesucht hab ich bisher auch nicht.

Allgemein laesst sich sagen, dass es fuer sowas bessere Sprachen als PHP gibt.

Warum willst Du es denn mit PHP machen?


----------



## Thomas_Jung (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Dennis

Die PHP-Funktion  *phpinfo() * liefert eine Fülle von Information über die aktuelle Konfiguration des Interpreters.
Also hab ich mir gedacht vielleicht gibt es auch *phpinfoHardware*.

Könnte man z.b  verwenden um ein PHP-Script an eine Festplatte zu binden oder einfach
nur die CPU-Temperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl anzeigen.

Oder um zu überprüfen ob der Computer ein DVD Laufwerk besitzt.

Tools wie Sisoftware Sandra 2007 Professional können das zwar viel besser

hat mich nur Interessiert was da alles mit PHP möglich ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Flex (6. Mai 2007)

Nur mit PHP wirst du da an wenig Daten rankommen, soweit ich weiß.

Entweder du machst dir eine eigene Extension, wie Dennis vorgeschlagen hat oder du benutzt z. B. Befehle wie [phpf]system[/phpf] um gewisse Shell Befehle abzusetzen und diese Informationen zu verwenden.
Ich denke da an Uptime, Speicherauslastung u. ä. unter Linux.
Hier gibt es z. B. eine Klasse die die CPU Load von /proc/stat ausliest.


			
				Description hat gesagt.:
			
		

> This class can be used to retrieve the CPU load level on a system running Linux.
> The class retrieves the CPU load information from /proc/stat and returns the user, nice and system mode loads, the CPU load percentage, and the idle load percentage.



Allerdings sind das alles gefrickelte Lösungen, die mit anderen Sprachen definitiv schöner und einfacher zu lösen wären.


----------



## rubo77 (13. Dezember 2011)

oder
phpSysInfo():
http://freecode.com/projects/phpsysinfo?topic_id=146%252C92%252C253


----------



## Kyôya (13. Dezember 2011)

rubo77 hat gesagt.:


> oder
> phpSysInfo():
> http://freecode.com/projects/phpsysinfo?topic_id=146%252C92%252C253



Das ist nicht dein ernst?

Drei Gründe, die gegen diesen Code sprechen:

Der Code ist ALT und nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Der Code benutzt Dinge wie "popen", die nicht auf allen Hosts verfügbar sind.
Der Code ist auf Linux/Unix und BSD Beschränkt.

Sorry, aber bei solchen Tipps stehen mir die Nackenhaare zu berge. Dann doch bitte den Link zur aktuellen Website Posten: http://phpsysinfo.sourceforge.net/

Gruß Kyôya Stefan


----------



## saftmeister (14. Dezember 2011)

Prinzipiell würde ich es mit dmidecode versuchen. Dafür gibts auch einen Windows-Port: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/dmidecode.htm

Bei Linux ist es in der Regel dabei. Bei Mac habe ich keine Informationen.


----------



## crsakawolf (14. Dezember 2011)

Also PHP ist eine Server Sprache. Wenn du nicht den Server auf deinem PC hast, wirst du es definitiv nicht machbar bekommen.

Da PHP auch nicht über den WebserverPfad hinausgeht.

Für welchen Anwendungsfall benötigst du das Programm?


----------

